# My Thanksgiving menu



## toddrod (Nov 20, 2011)

1. Turkey injected with Creole Butter on one side and Rosemay Garlic on the other side. Cooked on my Holland Grill and finshed in the oven.
2. Smoked Boudin stuffed cajun sausage fatty roll
3. My home made smoked sausage in a crockpot with my homemade BBQ sauce
4. Homemade cranberry sauce
5. Spiral sliced ham smoked for a couple of hours with my own home made spiced glaze.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

Im on my way!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2011)

Holy feast Batman, can I join you! That sounds wonderful.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2011)

I would never have thought to flavor both sides differently. Great idea!

I picked up homemade dinner rolls, some cranberry chutney, artisan cheeses, smoked and not, a blueberry cheesecake danish and carmelized ginger walnuts along with a garlic dip at the farmers market I sold at yesterday in Lake Placid. They will supplement the normal feast we have.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow that sounds sooooo much better than the Costco "Complete Thanksgiving Dinner in a Box" I was going to order!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I am on my way as well!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 21, 2011)

We're doing a giant family gathering, so someone else is providing the traditional items. Therefore, I just need to bring an item to pass. 

I want to bring a Kale Soup that my grandfather used to make for the whole family over 30 years ago. It was his specialty that everyone looked forward to enjoying. If anyone has a recipe or suggestions, I'd welcome them. I know it contained kale, barley, carrots, and meatballs. Everything else... I'll be trying to guess from memory.


----------



## wvbrewer (Nov 21, 2011)

That sound great... Something different that the same old dishes..


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2011)

Lon, that sounds similar to Italian Wedding Soup, except we use Pastine instead of barley and spinach or escarole instead of kale. We make and freeze our own chicken stock, but the good store brands (like College Inn) would work well. 

3/4" diameter meatballs made from 3/4 ground beef and 1/4 ground pork, onions, garlic, green pepper to taste, all finely diced and 1 cup of grated parmesan cheese. Mix all together, form small meatballs and brown in a frying pan reserving all drippings. Figure about 8 meatballs per big bowl of soup.

Warm Chicken broth to just below boiling, add partially (half the box cooking time) cooked and drained pastine (or barley), shredded carrots, and greens (spinach, escarole or kale). Add meatballs and all juices from frying pan, salt and pepper to taste and cook over low heat for about 1 hour. Quantities depend on taste, but for 8 servings, we use 1/2 pound of pastine, 2 large carrots, 1/2 pound of baby spinach leaves or one head of escarole cleaned and roughly chopped (same for kale). Just before serving, we beat two eggs and stir into the hot soup and serve when eggs are done. All except the eggs can be made ahead and warmed when you get to your destination, then warm to just below boiling and stir in the eggs.


----------



## LabelValue (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! What a feast! I love the idea of different flavors on different sides...I'll have to try that next year. And homemade cranberry sauce? YUM!


----------



## Angelina (Nov 22, 2011)

+1 
I was going to post the same response. It definitely sounded like Wedding soup, one of my favorites. Ours was with barley and spinach and I don't remember whether eggs were involved or not. Let me go see if I can find our old recipe for it



Rocky said:


> Lon, that sounds similar to Italian Wedding Soup, except we use Pastine instead of barley and spinach or escarole instead of kale. We make and freeze our own chicken stock, but the good store brands (like College Inn) would work well.
> 
> 3/4" diameter meatballs made from 3/4 ground beef and 1/4 ground pork, onions, garlic, green pepper to taste, all finely diced and 1 cup of grated parmesan cheese. Mix all together, form small meatballs and brown in a frying pan reserving all drippings. Figure about 8 meatballs per big bowl of soup.
> 
> Warm Chicken broth to just below boiling, add partially (half the box cooking time) cooked and drained pastine (or barley), shredded carrots, and greens (spinach, escarole or kale). Add meatballs and all juices from frying pan, salt and pepper to taste and cook over low heat for about 1 hour. Quantities depend on taste, but for 8 servings, we use 1/2 pound of pastine, 2 large carrots, 1/2 pound of baby spinach leaves or one head of escarole cleaned and roughly chopped (same for kale). Just before serving, we beat two eggs and stir into the hot soup and serve when eggs are done. All except the eggs can be made ahead and warmed when you get to your destination, then warm to just below boiling and stir in the eggs.


----------



## Angelina (Nov 22, 2011)

Wedding Soup

In a bowl add Egg,Parmesan or Romano Cheese,Bread crumbs,finely chopped onion,salt, Italian seasonings, pepper, minced garlic or garlic powder to taste
Ground beef/sausage or some of both.
Make small meatballs and bake/broil till cooked through.

In a pot combine cooked meatballs, enough chicken broth to cover meatballs about a inch deep. Have extra broth on hand if you need to thin your soup out. Add chopped fresh or frozen spinach, onion powder, and parsley, bring to a boil, add barley and simmer/soft boil till barley is done. 
These are the best instructions I could give. Everyone seem to do this different and ingredients are to taste. Some family's like more or less spinach, meatballs ect.. I do everything to taste. Sample as you go along to get it where you want it.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2011)

It is funny, Angelina, soups (and stews for that matter) began long ago as a way to use up _leftovers and partially spoiled meats and vegetables._ People just threw in what they had on hand, so there are many variations to any given recipe. They liked this thing they called "soup" so they started making it from _fresh meats and vegetables._ Stews are the same story. Sauces were generated to disguise the bad taste of meat that was not at the peak of freshness. Now we make sauces to complement fresh meats.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 22, 2011)

We are going to the Poarch Creek Indian Reservation for a Pow Wow.
Going to meet my Parents and Step-Dad's Parents at the casino to eat.
They aren't going to the Pow Wow but My Step-GrandParents (lol) live an hour from it.


----------



## Angelina (Nov 22, 2011)

You know Rocky that makes perfect sense, Maybe that is why a bunch of my handed down recipes state add this and that, what ever you have on hand. lol



Rocky said:


> It is funny, Angelina, soups (and stews for that matter) began long ago as a way to use up _leftovers and partially spoiled meats and vegetables._ People just threw in what they had on hand, so there are many variations to any given recipe. They liked this thing they called "soup" so they started making it from _fresh meats and vegetables._ Stews are the same story. Sauces were generated to disguise the bad taste of meat that was not at the peak of freshness. Now we make sauces to complement fresh meats.


----------

